# Common Combat Arms Recce Training?



## MadNad (24 Oct 2005)

I went on the Schools site from Gagetown and have the following question, Who could help me on that.

1. I found a lot of different type of Recce course, and would like to know the difference.

Arty Recce Tech, Advanced Arty Recce Tech, Armoured Recce Crewman, Advance Arm Recce Crewman, Basic Recce Patrolman, Intmediate Recce Patrolman, Advanced Recce Patrolman, Patrol Pathfinder etc...

As i could figure out myself, is that some are provided by Arty School, Some by Armoured School and some by Infantry School. Since some of those apply to more than one trade why are they not the same, and can a gunner go on a Infantry school course like Advanced Recce Patrolman. 

Most gunner tell me yes, most Grunts tell me No. When i used to work in Gagetown, i remembered that trade school did runs there own training. And that very fiew courses were common to all trade, since there was no need. But today,

Is there somebody around from the colleges of Knowledges who could answer that


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Oct 2005)

Hey there
Maybe I can help.
The only thing common about the skillsets for "recce" courses for the various combat arms is the word "Recce".  Arty recce, for example, will look for gun positions, whether they are suitable or not, access routes, etc etc.  Armd Recce is mounted on Coyotes, doing deep recce stuff, while Inf Recce is "Close" recce, mounted on LUVW or on foot.  Similar skillsets, but not identical.  Sure, an Arty guy could go on an infantry course, but he'll be useless for his own trade in terms of gun position recce, etc.
The Armd Recce and the advanced Recce (from the inf school) are more similar than others, and there is talk of cross pollination, if not for the whole course, but for mods, perhaps.
Hope this helps


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2005)

BTW... you forgot the Engineer recce...
which is understandable cause CFSME, while being in Gagetown, belongs to LFDTS.

But yeah, as vonGarvin has pointed out, everyone does some sort of recce or other but they are not looking for the same sort of thing and the people they train d'ont come with the same sort of baggage.

A recce crewman does dismounted foot recces (when he has to) but their specialty is "mounted" and in the distance.... while the infantry guys will be more interested in what's in front of him... not too far away (though he does like to know what is coming his way - he can rely on the Armd types for that info).


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> BTW... you forgot the Engineer recce...
> which is understandable cause CFSME, while being in Gagetown, belongs to LFDTS.


Doesn't CFSME belong to the CF and not LFDTS?  I can't remember how it works, but I think they are a CF asset, and not an army one.


----------



## rifleman (26 Oct 2005)

CFSME belongs to CFSTG and is a lodger unit at CFB Gagetown


----------



## geo (26 Oct 2005)

Jurisdiction thing......
but confusing as heck to a lot of people.


----------



## kj_gully (8 Nov 2005)

The Patrol pathfinder Course is(or at least was) due to necessity, taught to all arms, as well as medics and signallers.I suppose there wer'ent many tankers on the course, not even airborne armoured recce types. If there were they woulda failed (LOL). IMHO, a course of this type, or possibly the Canadian Commando course advocated elsewhere in the forum, will gain favour in the Expiditionary force, JATF Era.


----------

